# Replacement Material?



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

We have a Swift Sundance 590RS, whch we are very pleased with. The only thing is the blind for the large roof skylight is tatty and fraying at both edges. Can you tell me where i can get a replacement please and the cost.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Why don't you ring your dealer or even Swift. Surely they would answer instantly!
HTH


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Information*

Any Swift Group Dealer can sell you parts. If you want further information you can contact us on 01482 875749 or send an email to [email protected]

Regards
Kath


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Kath

You can have the rest of the day off

Broom :wink:


----------



## 100701 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi

This site has parts list for heki rooflights, find the part number and google it or order of them.

http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/inde...duct_group=SEITZ&product_name=heki rooflights

Martyn


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

frenchfancy said:


> We have a Swift Sundance 590RS, whch we are very pleased with. The only thing is the blind for the large roof skylight is tatty and fraying at both edges. Can you tell me where i can get a replacement please and the cost.


Hi,

If you give Ian a ring in our parts dept, I am sure he will be able to help.

Regards

Peter


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Response*

Thanks Broom

Kath


----------

